# URGENT HELP NEEDED!!!



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Yesterday, I got a bottle baby from a goat dairy near my house. He's about a day old and being born on a dairy farm and being born a buck.... well, you can probably imagine where I'm going. He was fine from about 1:00 P.M. to about 10:00 P.M. and then I went to give him a bottle around 12:30 A.M. and he was limp and floppy, wouldn't take the bottle and couldn't stand. I was expecting the worst. I went out about 10 min ago and he was still alive and crying. I ran him in the house and tried getting formula in him and now he's asleep on my lap. What I think happened is that he didn't get enough colostrum. Last night, he seemed like he was having very minor spasms because him head and neck where jerking around while the rest of his body stayed still. Is there anything I can do for him besides trying to get more milk replacer into him? I have a recipe for goat colostrum, but obviously it lacks the antibodies he needs. I was considering putting an add on craigslist for goat colostrum (fresh or frozen), but will that actually help? I know that babies stop absorbing the antibodies after a while. He was born on the 16th at around 7:15 to 8:00 in the evening. Please help me!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

sounds like floppy goat. I'd give him thiamine fast.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

fiberchick04 said:


> sounds like floppy goat. I'd give him thiamine fast.


 I don't have any Thiamine, can you get it from the vet?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

^^Yes

Here is colostrum replacement recipe I found...at this point I don't know if will do anygood if he can't nurse.

3 cups warm milk

1 beaten egg

1 tsp cod liver oil (I used mineral oil, that's all I had)

1 T sugar (I use honey)

This is where I found it 
http://www.greenspun.com/bboard/q-and-a ... _id=008Hzz


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Goat Crazy said:


> ^^Yes
> 
> Here is colostrum replacement recipe I found...at this point I don't know if will do anygood if he can't nurse.
> 
> ...


I did just make a batch of that and gave it to him in a bottle. He drank less than an ounce though... He's sleeping in my little sisters lap on the couch right now and giving him a bottle but he's not drinking a ton. He can stand and when he does, he walks a little. I can't go to the vet until my dad wakes up because I can't drive yet....


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

:hug: I hear yeah I can't drive yet either  Although our vets mostly do farm calls.

ray: I hope he makes it :grouphug:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

What is the dosage for Thiamine? Half a cc?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

The dosage is 1 1/4 cc per 25 lbs. I believe


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, got the Thiamine and gave him a wee bit more than a quarter cc. We don't know exactly how much he weighs, but we are guessing between 5 and 7 pounds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is the temp...going sub... can make a baby do that as well.....

Make sure ...the baby is at minimum of 100 degree's before feeding.... colostrum or milk.... you have within 12 hours.. to get colostrum into the kid..... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Like Pam said do not feed if he is below 100 temp. If he is you need to get his temp up now! You can put him in a plastic bag with his head out and submerge the bag in warm almost hot water.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I have him a sweater and he is almost constantly on someones lap. I will take his temp and post.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I think thiamine is actually 1cc per 35# but not positive. I do know that it is light sensative and best kept in a brown bag in the fridge.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yep temp is a big thing. Let us know what that is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumb:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Couldn't get the thermometer to work, but he's on a lap with a hotpack with a blanket on top of that in front of the TV fast asleep. He has a full tummy and a whole lotta love to keep him going.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope he pulls through for you! :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would get another thermometer or 3. They are so important. If his temp is low do not feed him until it is up. Hope he pulls thru. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...getting another thermometer....it is very crucial to know ..what their temp is ...when they are ill..... very crucial ... Praying for the little one.. :hug: ray:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

How often should I give the Thiamine?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

He didn't make it....  :sigh:  :sigh: Now he's a :angelgoat:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. :sigh:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no....I am so sorry.....  :hug:


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh how sad. I am so sorry he's gone! :sigh:


----------

